# SRS reveals what MJF told him after Double or Nothing



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/v0sr34

So basically MJF showed up last minute for his match and then left immediately afterwards. Doesn't want to get into it and is going dark on social media for the foreseeable future while he thinks about where he wants to go. 

Sounds like we may genuinely have seen the last of MJF in AEW.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/v0sr34
> 
> So basically MJF showed up last minute for his match and then left immediately afterwards. Doesn't want to get into it and is going dark on social media for the foreseeable future while he thinks about where he wants to go.
> ...


I don't know what is happening but I doubt MJF will be on an AEW roster this year. He got buried on this ppv. If he is in AEW, that's great too.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/v0sr34
> 
> So basically MJF showed up last minute for his match and then left immediately afterwards. Doesn't want to get into it and is going dark on social media for the foreseeable future while he thinks about where he wants to go.
> ...


Figured as much, you could tell he didn't want to be there. What a way to go out


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

The fact AEW may have lost both Cody and MJF within 6 months is absolutely crazy. I really hope for them CM Punk can turn things around and push new talents up the card because right now, they definitely need changes.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

I hope he does go to wwe, gets a big pay and becomes a star there as well. Tk doesn't deserve a great talent like him, all he needs is washed up or failures from wwe.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Waiting for Randy Lahey and friends to come in and proclaim it to be a work. This is the shootiest shoot that ever shot.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If its a work then they're doing a great job.

If its a shoot then TK's comments last week on Busted Open about mixing script and reality (when it comes to someone pay?!?) may just go down as one of the greatest own goals in professional wrestling history.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Genuinely the best thing that could happen him. I imagine no showing would have been a bad look for him going forward and affected how WWE view him so he did the right thing by doing the job.

He's going to make millions there and any of the delusional trash thinking he'll be the next EC3 can quote me on that.

Booker of the year books his best talent right into the arms of Vince. You couldn't make it up lol.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Waiting for Randy Lahey and friends to come in and proclaim it to be a work. This is the shootiest shoot that ever shot.


Don't bait. Just cause you didn't at him doesn't make it OK.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Will Tony let him go like he did with Cody?
Remember, he could've extended Cody but he chose not to do so.

I think if Max asks for his release he'll oblige. I would normally criticize this but I will low-key respect that if he does it. He's got a stacked roster. Keeping someone that's unhappy against his will is making him like Vince/WWE.

Door is open for him to come back when he's done there.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Don't bait. Just cause you didn't at him doesn't make it OK.


That isn't bait, check the guys post history he genuinely thinks it's all a work.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That isn't bait, check the guys post history he genuinely thinks it's all a work.


Explained my reasoning privately. I'm aware of his mjf stance on this.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> Genuinely the best thing that could happen him. I imagine no showing would have been a bad look for him going forward and affected how WWE view him so he did the right thing by doing the job.
> 
> He's going to make millions there and any of the delusional trash thinking he'll be the next EC3 can quote me on that.
> 
> Booker of the year books his best talent right into the arms of Vince. You couldn't make it up lol.


he should've released half the indie goofs on the roster and kept MJF.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

I can understand why he might be pissed off when he's one of the biggest stars in AEW, and probably the biggest homegrown they have, yet he is supposedly getting paid shit compared to all the ex WWE guys coming in. This makes sense considering MJF is reportedly only earning 200k, and guys like Moxley are on 30x that. But at the same time, why would MJF sign such a long contract with a low amount? He should have known that big money would be given to every WWE guy that is signed. Kind of feels like it's his own fault for negotiating his contract poorly.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Enjoy jobbing to Logan Paul at Mania.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Seth Grimes said:


> I can understand why he might be pissed off when he's one of the biggest stars in AEW, and probably the biggest homegrown they have, yet he is supposedly getting paid shit compared to all the ex WWE guys coming in. This makes sense considering MJF is reportedly only earning 200k, and guys like Moxley are on 30x that. But at the same time, why would MJF sign such a long contract with a low amount? He should have known that big money would be given to every WWE guy that is signed. Kind of feels like it's his own fault for negotiating his contract poorly.


Because he was coming from MLW so a the time it sounded like a lot, as well as being on national tv. Now he's in a spot where if he extends he will be paid in 2 years, but if AEW blows up he will still be making shit and locked in for longer on that and be in the same spot over again. 

He was not a WWE guy like Cody, Jericho, or Ambrose. 

HE was not even a TNA guy like Daniels, Kaz, and the like who got tv coverage and global coverage and was watched by more people than AEW is now. 

HE was just a MLW guy and now he's looking around and saying hold up why am I not eating like everyone else? Why have I put in these years and am I locked in here with no upside as I am not getting a title run, I am not getting outside ventures, and my money is static.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Seth Grimes said:


> I can understand why he might be pissed off when he's one of the biggest stars in AEW, and probably the biggest homegrown they have, yet he is supposedly getting paid shit compared to all the ex WWE guys coming in. This makes sense considering MJF is reportedly only earning 200k, and guys like Moxley are on 30x that. But at the same time, why would MJF sign such a long contract with a low amount? He should have known that big money would be given to every WWE guy that is signed. Kind of feels like it's his own fault for negotiating his contract poorly.


It's important to remind people that AEW is willing to offer MJF a top guy contract but he isn't willing to sit down and discuss a new contract according to SRS. SRS was also told that MJF knows it's only fair that a new contract comes with an extension, that wasn't a problem.

This is deeper than it looks and trying to put 2+2 together from the outset doesn't do it justice. Apparently his friends have no idea what's going on. MJF is probably the only one that knows what's going on.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> Will Tony let him go like he did with Cody?
> Remember, he could've extended Cody but he chose not to do so.
> 
> I think if Max asks for his release he'll oblige. I would normally criticize this but I will low-key respect that if he does it. He's got a stacked roster. Keeping someone that's unhappy against his will is making him like Vince/WWE.
> ...


I think long term thinking, releasing MJF is better. 

Why

1. You keep him - You spend all that money building him up, only to go to Vince. Release him now, when you haven’t done the best things you can do yet (world title run etc) while his stock isn’t as high as before or could be. It’s the lesser of two evils. Send to Vince a hot MJF that has just been buried, and only scratched the surface of what he could do in AEW. Or give him a world title run, have him do nuclear heel things - all that momentum packaged nicely for WWE to capitalise on.

2. If TK think he wants to come back one day, wouldn’t you rather release him now, have him not like WWE and have him back by 2025/6. This would of been less than half way through a year that starts in 2024. You get the WWE bandaid off and out his system while he’s still in his late 20s. And have him AEW for life from his 30s onwards. 

3. Bury him or have him tread water for the rest of his contract. Which isn’t a good environment to create. Especially when your showing you are better management than WWE.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

nunzioguy said:


> I think long term thinking, releasing MJF is better.
> 
> Why
> 
> ...


The PPV was a good example of why AEW will be fine. Once the MJF/Wardlow match went out of the way, everybody forgot about that and focused on what was a crazy show.

The roster is stacked. One's missed opportunity is another one's gain.
Let MJF go, odds are he probably won't like it there like most people. I think he'll be smart enough not to to overcommit with WWE anyway. He will probably sign a 2 year deal with them so he can have a way out if shit goes south, or have a chance at a bidding war if shit goes well.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

What a complete dick MJF is.

I don’t know what it’s like in America, but here in the uk you have a contract and you renegotiate towards the end of it.

why the fuck does MJF think he can do that now?

best of luck to him. I’m not a huge Tony Khan fan but I’m glad he hasn’t bowed to his demands.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> The PPV was a good example of why AEW will be fine. Once the MJF/Wardlow match went out of the way, everybody forgot about that and focused on what was a crazy show.
> 
> The roster is stacked. One's missed opportunity is another one's gain.
> Let MJF go, odds are he probably won't like it there like most people. I think he'll be smart enough not to to overcommit with WWE anyway. He will probably sign a 2 year deal with them so he can have a way out if shit goes south, or have a chance at a bidding war if shit goes well.


A 2 year deal is why it works for TK. Because by 2024 he would be back in AEW. The WWE stuff is out the way, and he has MJF for life before he even hits 30.


----------



## Gibbs0102 (Oct 15, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Waiting for Randy Lahey and friends to come in and proclaim it to be a work. This is the shootiest shoot that ever shot.


as a wrestling promoter how would you handle this situation


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Seth Grimes said:


> I can understand why he might be pissed off when he's one of the biggest stars in AEW, and probably the biggest homegrown they have, yet he is supposedly getting paid shit compared to all the ex WWE guys coming in. This makes sense considering MJF is reportedly only earning 200k, and guys like Moxley are on 30x that. But at the same time, why would MJF sign such a long contract with a low amount? He should have known that big money would be given to every WWE guy that is signed. Kind of feels like it's his own fault for negotiating his contract poorly.


Tk should have done what vince does, tear up the old contract and make a new deal when the performer is outperforming their original contract. He did it with austin, rock, angle and many more. At least he has the decency to know that top stars deserve top star money


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

MJF is just giving WWE every reason to not pay him alot if he's burning the AEW bridge.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gn1212 said:


> The PPV was a good example of why AEW will be fine. Once the MJF/Wardlow match went out of the way, everybody forgot about that and focused on what was a crazy show.


Crazy is certainly one word for it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Gibbs0102 said:


> as a wrestling promoter how would you handle this situation


I'd punt MJF because he doesn't want to be there and I'd move on. Probably pretend he never existed.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Good to see marks still getting worked. He’s not going to the lulzy wwe. His character doesn’t work there at all lol

Him and Tony are playing you all. Lol @ believing anything a wrestling “journalist” haa to say. Really, why are there “journalists” for a scripted tv show? Are there “journalists” for soap operas? What a joke


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

I am Groot said:


> MJF is just giving WWE every reason to not pay him alot if he's burning the AEW bridge.


Idk about that. Had he not showed up tonight then sure but he did the match even tho he was very upset, that will earn him points with vince. The money thing is tricky however, depends on how much value vince sees in him. He's no cody for sure but maybe he sees mjf as a great potential star, iirc there were reports that wwe wanted mjf anyway.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

GarpTheFist said:


> Idk about that. Had he not showed up tonight then sure but he did the match even tho he was very upset, that will earn him points with vince. The money thing is tricky however, depends on how much value vince sees in him. He's no cody for sure but maybe he sees mjf as a great potential star, iirc there were reports that wwe wanted mjf anyway.


He's gonna see MJF height and think differently. You guys actually think Vince would push someone like MJF must not have watched WWE for a long time.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I am Groot said:


> He's gonna see MJF height and think differently. You guys actually think Vince would push someone like MJF must not have watched WWE for a long time.


It is just hilarious how delusional you people are.

He is the best mic worker in the industry. The best heel in the industry. And he's 26 years old. He'll be getting 20 minutes on Raw every week for a decade. Any guy you can name that WWE "wasted" - MJF is better than. 

I don't even watch WWE and don't have to to know the kind of people Vince loves. MJF is everything the Miz is and better. People act like Vince only loves muscle bound freaks like he didn't spotlight Piper, Jericho, Miz etc. at every fucking chance.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DrEagles said:


> Good to see marks still getting worked. He’s not going to the lulzy wwe. His character doesn’t work there at all lol
> 
> Him and Tony are playing you all. Lol @ believing anything a wrestling “journalist” haa to say. Really, why are there “journalists” for a scripted tv show? Are there “journalists” for soap operas? What a joke


Yes there are "journalists" for soap operas and other forms of entertainment. Have you ever heard of things like Deadline, Variety, TV Line, Soap Opera Digest etc. Hell there are entertainment news programs like Extra or Entertainment Tonight on TV. 

Do you live under a rock or something?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The fact that AEW didn't really mention anything about all the stuff from Saturday into Sunday about MJF on the PPV tells me none of that stuff was a work. They only thing really did to call attention to it was MJF taking an extra long time to make his entrance, making you think for a second he wasn't there. I don't believe this is an elaborate scheme or that all the stories the last couple of days were pulled out of thin air.

Regardless, I'm happy he was there to put Wardlow over in the end. I will say, and maybe I'm being gullible, but they certainly booked that match in a way to write MJF for a long time, if not for good.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I am glad he showed up. Professionalism at its finest. Sasha, Naomi, Stone Cold etc take note.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> I am glad he showed up. Professionalism at its finest. Sasha, Naomi, Stone Cold etc take note.


Now I’m imagining a stable with them 3 and MJF.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> *It is just hilarious how delusional you people are.*
> 
> He is the best mic worker in the industry. The best heel in the industry. And he's 26 years old. He'll be getting 20 minutes on Raw every week for a decade. Any guy you can name that WWE "wasted" - MJF is better than.
> 
> *I don't even watch WWE and don't have to to know the kind of people Vince loves.* MJF is everything the Miz is and better. People act like Vince only loves muscle bound freaks like he didn't spotlight Piper, Jericho, Miz etc. at every fucking chance.


.....


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gn1212 said:


> .....


?

Do you need a lesson in the past and present tenses friend?


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

I am Groot said:


> He's gonna see MJF height and think differently. You guys actually think Vince would push someone like MJF must not have watched WWE for a long time.


The difference between him and all the other failures his height is that he can actually cut a promo. He's easily better than miz and even jericho so vince would have no problem pushing him as long as they stay on good terms.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

GarpTheFist said:


> The difference between him and all the other failures his height is that he can actually cut a promo. He's easily better than miz and even jericho so vince would have no problem pushing him as long as they stay on good terms.


better than jericho? lol calm down


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Put MJF in a stable with Orange Cassidy and Danhausen after they beat him and job him out to bad comedy cosplay wrestlers like The Elite until his contract runs out.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> ?
> 
> Do you need a lesson in the past and present tenses friend?


I'm not your friend, pal.
I'm your mate.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

otbr87 said:


> Put MJF in a stable with Orange Cassidy and Danhausen after they beat him and job him out to bad comedy cosplay wrestlers like The Elite until his contract runs out.


I think he’s been written off while he negotiates a new contract. He will either be the next world champ on a million dollar contract or we will see him in WWE after TK grants his early release. There’s no in between IMO.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> The fact that AEW didn't really mention anything about all the stuff from Saturday into Sunday about MJF on the PPV tells me none of that stuff was a work. They only thing really did to call attention to it was MJF taking an extra long time to make his entrance, making you think for a second he wasn't there. I don't believe this is an elaborate scheme or that all the stories the last couple of days were pulled out of thin air.
> 
> Regardless, I'm happy he was there to put Wardlow over in the end. I will say, and maybe I'm being gullible, but they certainly booked that match in a way to write MJF for a long time, if not for good.


You're not being gullible the fact that they gave MJF nothing in that match not even the typical heel putting over a dominant baby face "nothing" where the heel still gets to keep some heat is telling. It pretty much says that AEW at the very least is less than optimistic about MJF's future in the company. If there was much optimism on AEW's part they would have at least left him some crumbs


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You're not being gullible the fact that they gave MJF nothing in that match not even the typical heel putting over a dominant baby face "nothing" where the heel still gets to keep some heat is telling. It pretty much says that AEW at the very least is less than optimistic about MJF's future in the company. If there was much optimism on AEW's part they would have at least left him some crumbs


Spears gave Wardlow a more competitive match lmao.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Geert Wilders said:


> better than jericho? lol calm down


I'm mostly talking about the delivery and not other things that come with mic work. Like i prefer austin on the mic but rock clearly has better delivery.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Geert Wilders said:


> I am glad he showed up. Professionalism at its finest. Sasha, Naomi, Stone Cold etc take note.


MJF no showing up would have been 100x worsse.

MJF showed up to put over someone who he's been building tension with for 3 years.

The other 3 were willing to job but Austin wanted a story/PPV with Lesnar, annd Sasha/Naomi didn't like the way their request for a talk with management was answered. The other 3 didn't screw anyone or fuck up a major on going storyline with their no-show.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Definition of Technician said:


> MJF no showing up would have been 100x worsse.
> 
> MJF showed up to put over someone who he's been building tension with for 3 years.
> 
> The other 3 were willing to job but Austin wanted a story/PPV with Lesnar, annd Sasha/Naomi didn't like the way their request for a talk with management was answered. The other 3 didn't screw anyone or fuck up a major on going storyline with their no-show.


Agree. But no showing is still completely unprofessional. You’ve signed a contract. You’re not Hulk Hogan. There’s no creative control clause. I think challenging is completely acceptable, but unless your boss is asking you to do something not in your contract (like suck a dick on live TV) you don’t really have a reason to no show.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Until MJF shows up in WWE shit is a work imo


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

I am glad he done the right thing, showed up and put Wardlow over like he should have done. Wardlow deserved his moment.

He is absolutely not leaving before his contract is up though.

Khan is more permissive with contracts and let Cody out at the time his option was up. Max's option isn't even up for over a year and a half. He has frozen NFL contracts for non compliance, he 100% will here if it comes to it. It would be four years minimum before he was allowed out of his contract if frozen because you can freeze them for the current duration left, plus its actual time left, doubling it.

But we certainly haven't seen the last of him in AEW. There will be a cool off period from him getting his arse handed to him by Wardlow and he'll be back in a few months. I have no doubt he'll be on the All Out PPV card in 4 months time.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I mentioned it last night and will bring it up again:

From around the time the Chicago Bulls began winning championships to the last championship, Scottie Pippen was making less than $3m on average. He jumped on a 7 year deal in ‘91 that was worth $18m, and he thought it was big money. He could have easily did a shorter deal, but a shorter deal would have meant less guaranteed money. What happens if he gets hurt and can no longer be a second best player on a title team and only signed a 3 year contract?

We know what eventually happened with Pippen becoming a Top 5 player in the league routinely. While winning titles, Michael Jordan was signing one year deals and demanding the most money possible. So, Pippen had to stomach working his ass off, getting absolutely NONE of the credit for those titles, and making less than $3m while watching MJ rake in $30m per year from the Bulls along with whatever crazy amount Nike was paying him.

MJF did an extension in 2019 that he was really fucking proud of. He boasted about it on TV, talking up his 5 year deal. I get that it sucks watching others around you make more money, but you should have demanded more to begin with. Or took a bigger chance on yourself and asked for a shorter deal. I refuse to feel sorry for a guy who happily signed the contract. I may understand your plight, but it does not mean I have to agree with it. I can feel you, even if I don’t “feel ya”.

Whether this is a shoot, a work, or whatever the case may be, I am glad to see he walked out there and did the job. I’d have lost a lot of respect if he simply left airwaves without doing the right thing.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I am glad he done the right thing, showed up and put Wardlow over like he should have done. Wardlow deserved his moment.
> 
> He is absolutely not leaving before his contract is up though.
> 
> ...


Oh wow so he's already done the freeze contract crap that vince pulls? He's going to lose a lot of support if he freezes mjf's contract, does he even have the balls to do it? Or maybe he'd do it since he makes so many nonsense decisions


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

GarpTheFist said:


> Oh wow so he's already done the freeze contract crap that vince pulls? He's going to lose a lot of support if he freezes mjf's contract, does he even have the balls to do it? Or maybe he'd do it since he makes so many nonsense decisions


He froze NFL contracts, which isn’t a TK problem but an NFL problem. The NFL Player’s Association is historically weak as fuck compared to the other big 3 US sports leagues, and NFL money isn’t always guaranteed. That’s just the nature of the beast in football.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's hilarious how much the cult love watching a billionaire come down hard on a guy trying to leverage the competition like anyone in the industry would do when the competition is interested.

When McMahon does it it's literal slavery. When it's Khan then the wrestler is just being an entitled, greedy little prick.

The hypocrisy of these people knows no limit. They're parodying themselves without even realising it. Pure comedy.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I have been disappointed too often by TK, when it comes to the real big major storyline that can ignite this company and take it to another level, so I do not get my hopes up that this is a work. 

NJPW will need a North American presence in AEW and a mouthpiece. He best needs to hold a personal grudge against Tony Khan, too.The set-up is perfect for a returning MJF standing tall in Chicago at the end of Forbidden Door over the bloody body of world champion CM Punk as the leader of a NJPW invasion. 

It makes so much business sense it obviously won´t happen. If this means a damn raise for MJF then give it to him, you´ll make it back twice over with the NJPW relationship and whatever merchandise comes out of this.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Irish Jet said:


> It's hilarious how much the cult love watching a billionaire come down hard on a guy trying to leverage the competition like anyone in the industry would do when the competition is interested.
> 
> When McMahon does it it's literal slavery. When it's Khan then the wrestler is just being an entitled, greedy little prick.
> 
> The hypocrisy of these people knows no limit. They're parodying themselves without even realising it. Pure comedy.


Yep, this hypocrisy is the exact reason why i consider wrestling fans to be the worst fandom in the world.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ElTerrible said:


> I have been disappointed too often by TK, when it comes to the real big major storyline that can ignite this company and take it to another level, so I do not get my hopes up that this is a work.
> 
> NJPW will need a North American presence in AEW and a mouthpiece. He best needs to hold a personal grudge against Tony Khan, too.The set-up is perfect for a returning MJF standing tall in Chicago at the end of Forbidden Door over the bloody body of world champion CM Punk as the leader of a NJPW invasion.
> 
> It makes so much business sense it obviously won´t happen. If this means a damn raise for MJF then give it to him, you´ll make it back twice over with the NJPW relationship and whatever merchandise comes out of this.


Goddammit that is so fucking good. I’m gonna be bummed when it doesn’t play out that way.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

ElTerrible said:


> I have been disappointed too often by TK, when it comes to the real big major storyline that can ignite this company and take it to another level, so I do not get my hopes up that this is a work.
> 
> NJPW will need a North American presence in AEW and a mouthpiece. He best needs to hold a personal grudge against Tony Khan, too.The set-up is perfect for a returning MJF standing tall in Chicago at the end of Forbidden Door over the bloody body of world champion CM Punk as the leader of a NJPW invasion.
> 
> It makes so much business sense it obviously won´t happen. If this means a damn raise for MJF then give it to him, you´ll make it back twice over with the NJPW relationship and whatever merchandise comes out of this.


Sadly even if that did happen, no chance of mjf winning the title anytime soon, gotta give long reigns to everyone :/


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> I have been disappointed too often by TK, when it comes to the real big major storyline that can ignite this company and take it to another level, so I do not get my hopes up that this is a work.
> 
> NJPW will need a North American presence in AEW and a mouthpiece. He best needs to hold a personal grudge against Tony Khan, too.The set-up is perfect for a returning MJF standing tall in Chicago at the end of Forbidden Door over the bloody body of world champion CM Punk as the leader of a NJPW invasion.
> 
> It makes so much business sense it obviously won´t happen. If this means a damn raise for MJF then give it to him, you´ll make it back twice over with the NJPW relationship and whatever merchandise comes out of this.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> It's hilarious how much the cult love watching a billionaire come down hard on a guy trying to leverage the competition like anyone in the industry would do when the competition is interested.
> 
> When McMahon does it it's literal slavery. When it's Khan then the wrestler is just being an entitled, greedy little prick.
> 
> The hypocrisy of these people knows no limit. They're parodying themselves without even realising it. Pure comedy.


Bro stfu u come into the AEW section complaining about AEW everyday go watch some shit you like


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SuperstarSlyme said:


> Bro stfu u come into the AEW section complaining about AEW everyday go watch some shit you like


GET OUT OF MY ECHO CHAMBER

"Every day" lol.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Does he deserve more money? Of course he does. But he signed a contract, so deal with it.

Also, SRS is a tool.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

GarpTheFist said:


> Sadly even if that did happen, no chance of mjf winning the title anytime soon, gotta give long reigns to everyone :/


MJF standing tall over CM Punk at Forbidden Door.

That is the hard part. I think the story writes itself from there.

MJF beats CM Punk for the world title at All Out.
We get Hangman Adam Page trying to take the world title back from MJF at Arthur Ashe stadium with the return of EVP Kenny Omega.
We get MJF vs. Kenny Omega at Full Gear
We get an MJF AEW world title defense at Wrestle Kingdom 17.
And all the time MJF is ducking the hell out of Wardlow.

This is an opportunity for TK to turn MJF into Hollywood Hogan and Wardlow into a Crow Sting/Goldberg hybrid. Can he really f*** this up over money.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

God forbid a worker gets paid his worth while not wanting to box himself into a single company when the competition is interested.

The same people who are shitting on MJF for signing a long term deal in 2019 are suggesting he deal with that by signing another long term deal and thus removing any leverage he would have in future negotiations by removing the competition as a factor.

Literally getting punished for outperforming his pay. But these AEW fans are so pro-wrestler when it comes to the evil empire releasing trash. AEW try and box in one of their top talents and it's the talent who's greedy and ungrateful. Probably some subconscious anti-Semitism at play as well. Utterly shameless.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

ElTerrible said:


> MJF standing tall over CM Punk at Forbidden Door.
> 
> That is the hard part. I think the story writes itself from there.
> 
> ...


Not a chance, do you seriously think that self absorbed tool would book all that? He's allergic to good stories and actual draws


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Taking time off might be the best thing for MJF.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Why would he got to WWE when they already have The Miz? He’d have to cut WWE style promos and since Miz has already had decades experience in doing that theres no upside of having a lesser version of him on the show.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Everyone likes to talk about how ruthless and mean Vince McMahon is.

Vince is a narcissistic megalomaniac who would seemingly sell his own children down the river for a buck.

But he also has had situations like this more times than he can count. He is going through this for the second time with Sasha.

Khan saying he doesnt want to comment on it looks like he is avoiding confrontation and he is in the wrong business if he wants to do that


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

He's paid peanuts and never wins anything.

Cant blame him for looking elsewhere. AEW is just WWE's retirement home thesedays, the AEW 'originals' are all at the back of the line while Tony Khan collects as many Wrestlers as he possibly can.

I cant remember the last time MJF won a feud or won anything. And yes he's a fantastic heel and can talk his way back to relevance and credibility in one promo, but that is always a diminishing return. You job someone out too much and eventually they're just a jobber no matter how great their promos are. He needed to win the Wardlow feud, especially considering 95% of that feud was Wardlow winning no matter what and making MJF and co. look like useless gimps.

Book him like shit and pay him like shit, its no wonder he's done with it.

Honestly think we'll see more and more of this in AEW. The roster is just waaaay too bloated. So many people who thought they would be big deals in AEW are just aimlessly wandering around thesedays while the Adam CCole and his goofball buddies get most of the spotlight for their shitty comedy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I said this 2 weeks ago and it looks like it's happening now, but Tony Khan is just going to bury and devalue MJF for the next year and a half. He's been keeping him on simmer for the past two and a half years and people are so easily fooled by his long, entertaining segments that they think it's great booking.*


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> He's paid peanuts and never wins anything.
> 
> Cant blame him for looking elsewhere. AEW is just WWE's retirement home thesedays, the AEW 'originals' are all at the back of the line while Tony Khan collects as many Wrestlers as he possibly can.
> 
> ...


Remember when people thought andrade, black, pac, keith etc would get main event pushes in aew? Lol all of them are floundering and caught up in endless repetitive stories


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I said this 2 weeks ago and it looks like it's happening now, but Tony Khan is just going to bury and devalue MJF for the next year and a half. He's been keeping him on simmer for the past two and a half years and people are so easily fooled by his long, entertaining segments that they think it's great booking.*


Tk shouldn't do that but part of me wishes he does so we can see the people turn on him 😂


----------



## thevardinator (Nov 6, 2012)

They should have him off TV until 2024 and make him worthless.

He's hardly a draw now despite what some would say. MJF on a card isn't somebody you solely buy a ticket for or are hugely excited to see.

Let him ruin his career. Silly cunt.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Danielallen1410 said:


> What a complete dick MJF is.
> 
> I don’t know what it’s like in America, but here in the uk you have a contract and you renegotiate towards the end of it.
> 
> ...



bro MJF is so far and away the best thing AEW has ever had its not even funny. dude should never be jobbing to the likes of darby allin and hangman adam cole


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

MJF needs to make his mind and either accept the extension or as for his release. What's with all the drama.

Or he's just fooling SRS non stop. Him doing an airplane taunt suggest the latter.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

GarpTheFist said:


> Remember when people thought andrade, black, pac, keith etc would get main event pushes in aew? Lol all of them are floundering and caught up in endless repetitive stories


Exactly. All of those names and more are just floundering now. When they were signed everyone expected them to show WWE what they dropped the ball on. Instead most of them at best feel irrelevant thesedays because they're not really doing anything, ever.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

stew mack said:


> bro MJF is so far and away the best thing AEW has ever had its not even funny. dude should never be jobbing to the likes of darby allin and hangman adam cole


He’s not jobbed to them lol. In fact he beat Darby.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

TK should just release MJF if he cant get an extension. No point in keeping someone around that doesn't want to be there. Put your energy into another wrestler. Also I believe more harm will come out of just burying him.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Why would he got to WWE when they already have The Miz? He’d have to cut WWE style promos and since Miz has already had decades experience in doing that theres no upside of having a lesser version of him on the show.


Considering actual, genuine promo ability is nearly extinct in modern Pro Wrestling there's always room for more Miz's / MJF's. Sign as many of those guys as you possibly can. The industry is flooded with greasy haired and bearded charisma vacuums, and it drowning in one dimensional spot monkeys. People who can cut even a half decent promo are so rare, get as many as you possibly can. Wrestling needs promos.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

He's probably mad because every damn week some big new signing comes into AEW fresh off the WWE scrap heap taking away attention. Might as well lose passion and go for the $$$ now instead of just constantly being stuck in the shuffle.

Backstage atmostphere in AEW is probably a lot different too with all of the new ego's in the locker room and Tony finally starting to grow a pair.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

nunzioguy said:


> A 2 year deal is why it works for TK. Because by 2024 he would be back in AEW. The WWE stuff is out the way, and he has MJF for life before he even hits 30.


yeah, you'd be a fool to sign these 5 year deals with WWE now. you don't even know who's gonna own the company next year.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

TheDraw said:


> He's probably mad because every damn week some big new signing comes into AEW fresh off the WWE scrap heap taking away attention. Might as well lose passion and go for the $$$ now instead of just constantly being stuck in the shuffle.
> 
> Backstage atmostphere in AEW is probably a lot different too with all of the new ego's in the locker room and Tony finally starting to grow a pair.


gotta let 5ft 118lb adam cole play with his friends...


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

This kids is what we call a work...


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Considering actual, genuine promo ability is nearly extinct in modern Pro Wrestling there's always room for more Miz's / MJF's. Sign as many of those guys as you possibly can. The industry is flooded with greasy haired and bearded charisma vacuums, and it drowning in one dimensional spot monkeys. People who can cut even a half decent promo are so rare, get as many as you possibly can. Wrestling needs promos.


EXACTLY THIS! When everyone talks about how an indy darling will become the "next megastar" they fail to realize that none of the actual megastars of the business were that good in the ring. They had that status because of unrivalled promo skills/charisma. You can shove the talent of 10 HBKs into one guy and that still wont be enough to create someone equal to a rock/austin/cena/hogan. Not dissing hbk, he's one of my all time favourites but facts are facts.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> God forbid a worker gets paid his worth while not wanting to box himself into a single company when the competition is interested.


Let's not go crazy here. MJF has 2 years left on a deal where he worked like 5 matches this year and we're going into the 6 month of said year. He would do that per week in WWE. Let's also not forget that Khan wants to pay him big money but wants MJF to sign a contract extension for that money. Not at all unreasonable.




BMark66 said:


> Taking time off might be the best thing for MJF.


He's worked 5 matches all YEAR. He has a slower schedule than Peter Avalon.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Why would he got to WWE when they already have The Miz? He’d have to cut WWE style promos and since Miz has already had decades experience in doing that theres no upside of having a lesser version of him on the show.


Isn't Miz 40? Time to start looking for that replacement. WWE will need someone to work with their celebrities guests.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ShadowCounter said:


> Let's not go crazy here. MJF has 2 years left on a deal where he worked 5 matches this year and we're going into the 6 month of said year. He would do that per week in WWE. Let's also not forget that Khan wants to pay him big money but wants MJF to sign a contract extension for that money. Not at all unreasonable.


You have no idea what money Khan will pay him or what MJF is asking for up until 2024.

The only thing that is known is that MJF wants to use the competing companies to his advantage and Tony Khan wants to box him in to AEW by forcing the extension. We have no idea what money that extension was on but it obviously wasn't enough to sway him.

At this point I think the damage done it irreparable and essentially both sides have lost. The only winner is Vince who will get MJF at a discount because Khan has made the situation untenable moving forward.

MJF's value isn't in matches and a WWE TV match is hardly an AEW one. He's a promo guy, probably the best promo guy other than Heyman right now.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

GarpTheFist said:


> Not a chance, do you seriously think that self absorbed tool would book all that? He's allergic to good stories and actual draws


I mean TK is not a bad booker. He´s done some masterful work with a lot of characters. It´s just that he simply has not pulled the trigger on that NWO / Austin-McMahon-DX type of storyline that you need to crossover into the main stream. It´s not that he failed, he has not even tried. 

Maybe AEW vs. NJPW was always his idea for that, and COVID derailed it, but if no major angle comes out of Forbidden Door, but just straight wrestling handshake friendship blah blah, then it´s over. 

Also I have to say I would approve of HSF. Hikaru Shida Friedman.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

I’m glad he was made a into a fucking joke at DoN.
Pinned with one leg too.

don’t let the door hit you on the way out!


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Irish Jet said:


> You have no idea what money Khan will pay him or what MJF is asking for up until 2024.
> 
> The only thing that is known is that MJF wants to use the competing companies to his advantage and Tony Khan wants to box him in to AEW by forcing the extension. We have no idea what money that extension was on but it obviously wasn't enough to sway him.
> 
> ...


MJF isn’t going to WWE. When will you marks understand his character just doesn’t work there?

He’s already had 2 chances (maybe more?) with WWE and they didn’t sign him. If Khan can spend $40 million on ROH, then he can easily offer MJF enough money to stay for years to come. He’s not going to let one of his hottest, young talents leave


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DrEagles said:


> MJF isn’t going to WWE. When will you marks understand his character just doesn’t work there?


Bookmarked.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> He´s done some masterful work with a lot of characters.


[_citation needed_]


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Do managers in WWE earn that much?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

InexorableJourney said:


> Do managers in WWE earn that much?


According to Celeb Worth, Heyman's net worth in 2022 is $15 million. He has made most of his fortune from wrestling and his side ventures in broadcasting, production, etc. His salary is rumored to be *$2 million* with WWE


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> According to Celeb Worth, Heyman's net worth in 2022 is $15 million. He has made most of his fortune from wrestling and his side ventures in broadcasting, production, etc. His salary is rumored to be *$2 million* with WWE


Paul is at the absolute pinnacle thou. I would put MJF more at Max Dupri level.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I am Groot said:


> He's gonna see MJF height and think differently. You guys actually think Vince would push someone like MJF must not have watched WWE for a long time.


He's bigger than Rey Mysterio and more or less the same size as Daniel Bryan. CM Punk is taller, but weights less than 200lbs, fought in the UFC at 170lbs. Finn Balor had a cup of coffee as World champ, etc

If they put a couple of heaters around him, he'd be fine. His problem wouldn't be his size, it would be the PG environment and the scripted nature of WWEs promos


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

It was just an angle to sell PPV's. There's no way Tony waited until a few minutes before a show started to see if a match would happen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/v0sr34
> 
> So basically MJF showed up last minute for his match and then left immediately afterwards. Doesn't want to get into it and is going dark on social media for the foreseeable future while he thinks about where he wants to go.
> ...


Damn. Well just let him go to WWE. He will debut as a one word name wrestler.

Michael Cole: By God, look at who has debuted, it's......................Maxwell.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Danielallen1410 said:


> What a complete dick MJF is.
> 
> I don’t know what it’s like in America, but here in the uk you have a contract and you renegotiate towards the end of it.
> 
> ...


Yeah Tony has to grow a pair once in a while and not let wrestlers dictate everything. If they are not happy, let them leave. I think here Tony worked out something at most to have MJF show up at the ppv and then let him think about it or leave after.


----------



## DanielBryanfan96 (Jul 24, 2018)

The people saying this is a work are the same people who claimed Cody leaving was a work also.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Irish Jet said:


> Genuinely the best thing that could happen him. I imagine no showing would have been a bad look for him going forward and affected how WWE view him so he did the right thing by doing the job.
> 
> He's going to make millions there and any of the delusional trash thinking he'll be the next EC3 can quote me on that.
> 
> Booker of the year books his best talent right into the arms of Vince. You couldn't make it up lol.


Booker of the year does something Vince can’t? Create new stars?


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

DanielBryanfan96 said:


> The people saying this is a work are the same people who claimed Cody leaving was a work also.


People saying this isn’t a work are the same people saying Goldberg would be MJF’s replacement in the match last night.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> What a complete dick MJF is.
> 
> I don’t know what it’s like in America, but here in the uk you have a contract and you renegotiate towards the end of it.
> 
> ...


That's not true in the slightest. Football players always have their agents renegotiating new deals and if the club's refuse, they hand their notice in and ask to leave.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

arch.unleash said:


> Enjoy jobbing to Logan Paul at Mania.



Yeah why would anyone wanna work wrestlemania with a huge celebrity when they can lose every feud in a company with half the viewership of said company that puts on Wrestlemania. 



Anyways


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Gwi1890 said:


> Booker of the year does something Vince can’t? Create new stars?



This. AEW made MJF. He was a nobody before they invested in him. SO much so that WWE passed on him MULTIPLE times. People are fools if they think Vince is gonna have MJF go over Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins or even AJ and Drew McIntyre. He'll start as a manager who wrestles a face every third month who said face destroys. Eventually he'll wrestle full time and become the next Miz. A comedy act who is there go to when dealing with celebs. The whole thing that makes MJF work is his promo work and he'll be scripted to hell and back over there. Maybe he gets to help craft his promos but even then they will be PG due to shareholder concerns. If MJF was gonna be big in WWE they would have hired him years ago and pushed him then. They didn't. It's not like he just suddenly learned how to talk.




RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah why would anyone wanna work wrestlemania with a huge celebrity when they can lose every feud in a company with half the viewership of said company that puts on Wrestlemania.


WTF? He literally pinned the current world champion 3 months ago. He's lost 2 times this year legit. Pinned by Punk in the dog collar match and Wardlow last night. BTW half the viewership in 2 and a half years that a 40 year old company with a 40 year old head start gets is pretty damned good. Took WCW 8 years and Hogan turning heel for the first time ever to beat WWE.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ShadowCounter said:


> This. AEW made MJF. He was a nobody before they invested in him. SO much so that WWE passed on him MULTIPLE times. People are fools if they think Vince is gonna have MJF go over Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins or even AJ and Drew McIntyre. He'll start as a manager who wrestles a face every third month who said face destroys. Eventually he'll wrestle full time and become the next Miz. A comedy act who is there go to when dealing with celebs. The whole thing that makes MJF work is his promo work and he'll be scripted to hell and back over there. Maybe he gets to help craft his promos but even then they will be PG due to shareholder concerns. If MJF was gonna be big in WWE they would have hired him years ago and pushed him then. They didn't. It's not like he just suddenly learned how to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You offer more than half the AEW roster to work Logan Paul in Hollywood at Mania next year and I guarantee you they bolt TODAY lmao.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You offer more than half the AEW roster to work Logan Paul in Hollywood at Mania next year and I guarantee you they bolt TODAY lmao.


If you truly believe that you're a fool. Hell, your own avatar wanted to stay in AEW over going back to WWE but TK wouldn't pay him mega bucks to do it then refused to pick up his final year option. I remember him whining about not getting the contract he WANTED no matter how much he tries to re-write history now.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

GarpTheFist said:


> Tk should have done what vince does, tear up the old contract and make a new deal when the performer is outperforming their original contract. He did it with austin, rock, angle and many more. At least he has the decency to know that top stars deserve top star money


Yeah, exact same thing happens in football without any extensions half of the time. Got a backup player on 10k a week for 4 years but he breaks into the first team and becomes your best player? Yeah he's gonna get a new contract for 50k a week instead and still 4 years



Chan Hung said:


> Damn. Well just let him go to WWE. He will debut as a one word name wrestler.
> 
> Michael Cole: By God, look at who has debuted, it's......................Maxwell.


This joke is getting a bit boring now, and it's not based in any truth. The only guy to come from AEW is currently the biggest babyface in wrestling. Guy had a debut to crazy noise on the biggest stage of them all and is likely gonna be going for the main title soon.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I don’t get it. I think MJF is the biggest star going around (in all companies), but he is utterly in the wrong in all of this. 

What has he to think about? He has a contract…honour it. If he is booked on dynamite, show up and give your best performance ever.


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

MJF has been one of the best things in AEW since the companys inception so it would be ashame to see him go as I wouldn't watch WWE just to see him.

I just hope he's okay - as I wonder if there's something larger at play here than solely wanting more money. From a strategical standpoint, I don't see how what he has done will result in him getting more money - cause if MJF is here making it clear he doesn't want to work for AEW anymore then Vince knows he doesn't need to pay him as much to pry him away as he's got no competition.

I guess we'll see over the next few weeks and months what happens and maybe MJF taking some time away will give him the focus he needs to make that next decision.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Seth Grimes said:


> I can understand why he might be pissed off when he's one of the biggest stars in AEW, and probably the biggest homegrown they have, yet he is supposedly getting paid shit compared to all the ex WWE guys coming in. This makes sense considering MJF is reportedly only earning 200k, and guys like Moxley are on 30x that. But at the same time, why would MJF sign such a long contract with a low amount? He should have known that big money would be given to every WWE guy that is signed. Kind of feels like it's his own fault for negotiating his contract poorly.


Because at the time he was an indie guy who's biggest payday was from MLW and a shorter contract would have almost certainly come with less pay. Additionally he'd already been rejected for a developmental deal by WWE at that point so holding out for more money would likely left him nowhere.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Matthew Castillo said:


> Because at the time he was an indie guy who's biggest payday was from MLW and a shorter contract would have almost certainly come with less pay. Additionally he'd already been rejected for a developmental deal by WWE at that point so holding out for more money would likely left him nowhere.


No one put a gun to his head and forced him to sign the contract. If AEW values you so low that you're being paid peanuts or in a slave contract, then don't sign a contract. Go to NJPW or ROH


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Hayabusasc said:


> MJF has been one of the best things in AEW since the companys inception so it would be ashame to see him go as I wouldn't watch WWE just to see him.
> 
> I just hope he's okay - as I wonder if there's something larger at play here than solely wanting more money. From a strategical standpoint, I don't see how what he has done will result in him getting more money - cause if MJF is here making it clear he doesn't want to work for AEW anymore then Vince knows he doesn't need to pay him as much to pry him away as he's got no competition.
> 
> I guess we'll see over the next few weeks and months what happens and maybe MJF taking some time away will give him the focus he needs to make that next decision.


The thing that is larger at play here is MJF is a 20 something idiot. Everyone does stupid shit at that age. He's rocketed to the top in short time and has only ever worked for 1 big time promotion. Realistically, he's still just a dumb kid.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Don’t forget MJF jobbed twice to Shawn dean. 
MJF should not count on anything in prowrestling there’s so many guys who have fallen.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

JBLGOAT said:


> Don’t forget MJF jobbed twice to Shawn dean.
> MJF should not count on anything in prowrestling there’s so many guys who have fallen.


No, he didn't. Dean won by count out and DQ due to distractions by Punk. If that hurt MJF in any way the guy is fragile as glass and will shatter in an environment like WWE's.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I like to read you guys, but I don't understand why blaming AEW and TK in that situation.

I understand MJF needs / wants more money, and I understand TK either to give him more with an extension.
However, if the reports are true, MJF is clearly unprofessional, and he is acting like a capricious Diva.
He is not the first and the last, but I don't think wrestling is as much popular as it was 20 years ago to use this strategy to get what you want, without any negotiation. 

You know what guys ? 
I do love his character, his promos, and I was clearly seeing the next world champ' of the company.
But (if the reports are true again), the guy crossed a line that is unacceptable for me, and I will never watch the WWE if the guy appears there. 

It is a disrespect to the company you are working with, to the fans, to the kayfabe etc. 
He deserves a better deal, certainly. But if you can't have your cake and eat it too, go to bank, take out a loan, and buy your contract out. 
Take you own risks if you think you worth it !

From my perspective, he is clearly flying too close to the sun, especially in a subjective business such as wrestling / entertainment.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

thorn123 said:


> I don’t get it. I think MJF is the biggest star going around (in all companies), but he is utterly in the wrong in all of this.
> 
> What has he to think about? He has a contract…honour it. If he is booked on dynamite, show up and give your best performance ever.


This is such a nonsense argument and reeks of "mark for aew". He was paid low at the beginning because tony only saw a certain value he'd bring to his company. Say that value is that 200-300k viewers would watch anything he does so tony offered accordingly but he brings in far better ratings than that which benefits aew so he should also be paid better. He has a every right to feel crossed about it. Vince always offeres new deals if he sees someone doing better. How does someone as shady as vince understands this but people like you dont?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm bummed. This appears to be more and more legit by the day, and I think a storyline heading into 2024 about Max being the biggest FA in pro wrestling would be absolute gold to watch. Things seems too combustible to get there at this point. Isn't there some kind of compromise they could come to? Like incentive based bonuses? Giving a raise without an extension is unheard of but adding in incentive bonuses (ratings, etc.) seems like a decent middle ground.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dude comes across as an entitled dipshit.

You signed the contract, you've been offered a significant pay increase with an extension and rejected it.

Not particularly sure how anyone can side with MJF in this situation.

Good for Tony not bending the knee to this entitled little prick.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

GarpTheFist said:


> This is such a nonsense argument and reeks of "mark for aew". He was paid low at the beginning because tony only saw a certain value he'd bring to his company. Say that value is that 200-300k viewers would watch anything he does so tony offered accordingly but he brings in far better ratings than that which benefits aew so he should also be paid better. He has a every right to feel crossed about it. Vince always offeres new deals if he sees someone doing better. How does someone as shady as vince understands this but people like you dont?


Mate, I have excelled above and beyond in my job since I signed my contract. My KPIs are way up and I am making my boss rich. Do I go to her mid contract and ask for a raise? No. I do the professional thing and see out my contract. Then get a better contract next time.

It happens in sports and professions every day.

I honestly don’t see how this is argument.

I would say the exact same thing if it were SCSA in the fed.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

this is all a work. keeps MJF's name relevant, kayfabe minimizes the fact that he got squashed and has everyone talking about will he/won't he.

he'll be off tv for a little while and will get an insane reaction when he comes back.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

thorn123 said:


> Mate, I have excelled above and beyond in my job since I signed my contract. My KPIs are way up and I am making my boss rich. Do I go to her mid contract and ask for a raise? No. I do the professional thing and see out my contract. Then get a better contract next time.
> 
> It happens in sports and professions every day.
> 
> ...


I'm not American but people here have claimed that American sports has a precedent of players getting new contracts once their values goes up. And this is also what Vince does, offer new comtracts to talent who become bigger stars. Your SCSA examole makes no sense because jr himself has told a story where vince tore up his old contract in 97 and said "lets get you a new deal" after he became hot. so are they smarter or...
Also working a job and being an athelete are two very different things. Brands line up for a valued athlete or to retain them, while that rarely happens for someone just working a corporate job unless you're very highly skilled. The comparison is just silly. Its career suicide for a corporate slave to demand better contract because they're easily replaceable unlike a valued athelete.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

[


GarpTheFist said:


> I'm not American but people here have claimed that American sports has a precedent of players getting new contracts once their values goes up. And this is also what Vince does, offer new comtracts to talent who become bigger stars. Your SCSA examole makes no sense because jr himself has told a story where vince tore up his old contract in 97 and said "lets get you a new deal" after he became hot. so are they smarter or...
> Also working a job and being an athelete are two very different things. Brands line up for a valued athlete or to retain them, while that rarely happens for someone just working a corporate job unless you're very highly skilled. The comparison is just silly. Its career suicide for a corporate slave to demand better contract because they're easily replaceable unlike a valued athelete.


Bit different 
#1 most of their contracts allow for negotiations through out the contract
I.e they'll sign a 5 year deal that has a guaranteed pay but also have looks after each season etc. It's built in to their system. Not wrestling.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> No, he didn't. Dean won by count out and DQ due to distractions by Punk. If that hurt MJF in any way the guy is fragile as glass and will shatter in an environment like WWE's.


Dean is still one step above jobber and it’s a company where wins and losses matter.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

kentl said:


> [
> 
> 
> Bit different
> ...


Ugh like i said, its a thing in wrestling because the biggest promoter in the world does so, what dont you guys understand about this? I'm done if you are just going to ignore that


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

GarpTheFist said:


> Ugh like i said, its a thing in wrestling because the biggest promoter in the world does so, what dont you guys understand about this? I'm done if you are just going to ignore that


Except it's not true. They made a new deal. With extentions they didn't sign him to the exact same time frame with more money.

Even then mjf already signed a new deal since his first. This would be his second. You don't sign three deals in 3 years other wise everyone will keep getting signed to new deals constantly. No way to be sustainable doing that.

Everyone in aew is worth more then when they first signed. But aew can't keep doing that. It'll end up with evrheone making millions of dollars and aew making no profit ever


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

kentl said:


> Except it's not true. They made a new deal. With extentions they didn't sign him to the exact same time frame with more money.
> 
> Even then mjf already signed a new deal since his first. This would be his second. You don't sign three deals in 3 years other wise everyone will keep getting signed to new deals constantly. No way to be sustainable doing that.
> 
> Everyone in aew is worth more then when they first signed. But aew can't keep doing that. It'll end up with evrheone making millions of dollars and aew making no profit ever


It doesn't have to apply to everyone, only those who have excelled as much as he is. Who else has become such a bigger star than they started? Darby? Sammy? Jungle boy? Page? No one, mjf is the only guy and also the only aew original that even the aew detractors look forward to seeing. And others like mox, Jericho, punk, bryan dont need better pay because they already got huge deals from the jump and haven't become any more must see than they were while mjf's stock has risen considerably.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

GarpTheFist said:


> It doesn't have to apply to everyone, only those who have excelled as much as he is. Who else has become such a bigger star than they started? Darby? Sammy? Jungle boy? Page? No one, mjf is the only guy and also the only aew original that even the aew detractors look forward to seeing. And others like mox, Jericho, punk, bryan dont need better pay because they already got huge deals from the jump and haven't become any more must see than they were while mjf's stock has risen considerably.


Page was champion for half a year and had a year long build up to him winning the titile. Mjf hasn't accomplished that. You can call page a "failure" fact remains aew pushed him way better then mjf and therefore should be paid more then him. After all it doesn't matter what one or two fans think it matters how aew the one who signs the contracts sees them

I'm not saying mjf isn't successful but almost all of the aew originals are getting paid peanuts compared to who's came in and they all deserve more.
Sammy has drawn heat like no ones bussnis. The internet may not like him but fact remains he's getting heat like he's supposed to.
Darby has done a lot even got the punk match first.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

This is wonderful. Thank you TK and MJF for being the first ones to revive professional wrestling in this Internet age.

A combination of factors, mostly in storyline, convince me it's 100% a work and always has been. What are the "it's a shoot" guys taking into account? A dirtsheet guy forwarding the gist of a 50-word text that the worker told him? That's pretty weak evidence.

Maybe AEW can do a PPV on St Valentine's Day at some point in the future, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Seems scripted, not saying MJF doesn't want to leave AEW and go to WWE but all of this dirsheets on the Wardlow feud doesn't feel like a shoot, the last minute thing made me laugh.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

ShadowCounter said:


> This. AEW made MJF. He was a nobody before they invested in him. SO much so that WWE passed on him MULTIPLE times. People are fools if they think Vince is gonna have MJF go over Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins or even AJ and Drew McIntyre. He'll start as a manager who wrestles a face every third month who said face destroys. Eventually he'll wrestle full time and become the next Miz. A comedy act who is there go to when dealing with celebs. The whole thing that makes MJF work is his promo work and he'll be scripted to hell and back over there. Maybe he gets to help craft his promos but even then they will be PG due to shareholder concerns. If MJF was gonna be big in WWE they would have hired him years ago and pushed him then. They didn't. It's not like he just suddenly learned how to talk.
> 
> WTF? He literally pinned the current world champion 3 months ago. He's lost 2 times this year legit. Pinned by Punk in the dog collar match and Wardlow last night. BTW half the viewership in 2 and a half years that a 40 year old company with a 40 year old head start gets is pretty damned good. Took WCW 8 years and Hogan turning heel for the first time ever to beat WWE.


People talk about Miz as if he's the Brooklyn Brawler. Miz has won everything there is to win, starred in multiple films and had his own TV show. I'm sure MJF would be more than happy with that career.

As for WCW, it didn't take them 8 years to get a ratings win over WWE, go and look at the ratings in the late 80s.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

kentl said:


> Everyone in aew is worth more then when they first signed.


No, about 80% of the roster is worth less than when they arrived.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

the_flock said:


> No, about 80% of the roster is worth less than when they arrived.


Simply untrue. None of them were national level talent. Only a few smart fans knew of them. Their now know country wide


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

the_flock said:


> People talk about Miz as if he's the Brooklyn Brawler. Miz has won everything there is to win, starred in multiple films and had his own TV show. I'm sure MJF would be more than happy with that career.
> 
> As for WCW, it didn't take them 8 years to get a ratings win over WWE, go and look at the ratings in the late 80s.


You're gonna have to clairfy what you mean cause WCW didn't exist until 88. Raw didn't exist until 93.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

ShadowCounter said:


> You're gonna have to clairfy what you mean cause WCW didn't exist until 88. Raw didn't exist until 93.


He means wcw had been around for that long before they beat raw


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

kentl said:


> Simply untrue. None of them were national level talent. Only a few smart fans knew of them. Their now know country wide


No they not. Are you saying Brandon Cutler deserves more money, how about Luther?

Is Miro more well known now since joining AEW? Or how about Jake Hager?


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

the_flock said:


> No they not. Are you saying Brandon Cutler deserves more money, how about Luther?
> 
> Is Miro more well known now since joining AEW? Or how about Jake Hager?


The wwe guys are getting paid more then aew originals. Their not in the discussion. If you've been to wwe for more then a few months this doesn't include you
Outside of that none of the originals who came for the indy were national recognized names. They are now

Brandon Cutler has gone from someone you would never even discuss to regularly hating on him. Fact remains he's national level now.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

ShadowCounter said:


> You're gonna have to clairfy what you mean cause WCW didn't exist until 88. Raw didn't exist until 93.


This is what you said -

"Took WCW 8 years and Hogan turning heel for the first time ever to beat WWE."

You are implying that WCW didn't beat WWE in the ratings until mid 96, that simply isn't true.

You also never mentioned Raw.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

kentl said:


> Brandon Cutler has gone from someone you would never even discuss to regularly hating on him. Fact remains he's national level now.


Being a jobber in AEW doesn't make you a national level wrestler. You also implied they're known country wide. I highly doubt outside a very minute niche audience they're barely known at all.

You also said every wrestler is worth more now than when they arrived. You didn't name specifics, you're simply changing the ball game now.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

the_flock said:


> Being a jobber in AEW doesn't make you a national level wrestler. You also implied they're known country wide. I highly doubt outside a very minute niche audience they're barely known at all.
> 
> You also said every wrestler is worth more now than when they arrived. You didn't name specifics, you're simply changing the ball game now.


Simple put. Being a national wrestler on TV evrey week automatically makes you more valuable then you were when you signed.
There are billboards, merchandise and video games being made for them the first time in their careers. Nothing before aew even comes close to that for most of then.
It's why going to wwe for half a second let's you charge thousands of dollars per appearance where right before you were getting maybe a hundred in select places


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

MJF will have to be more cautious about who he speaks to if SRS if going to expose a private conversation to the public like that.

Also who would want to tell SRS _anything_ privately after this, unless they're working him?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

This is how small he will look in WWE compared to the rest of the roster. A big mouth will only carry this little pipsqueak so far.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Meltzer says this MJF stuff is a work. I'm believing him because he's telling me what I want to hear


----------



## Aleisters (May 24, 2016)

He will be the new Enzo I if he goes to wwe. He will be watered down but might get over with the fans but he won't get over with Vinnie


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Better to just let him sit at home and sulk. By the time his contract is over nobody will even remember him lol


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

A “PG” MJF will be terrible


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

I say fuck him. Let him sit home for 6+ months. Then release him and publicly state you will not ever sign him back. Then WWe will know he has nowhere else to go and he gets low balled.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

KYRA BATARA said:


> MJF will have to be more cautious about who he speaks to if SRS if going to expose a private conversation to the public like that.
> 
> Also who would want to tell SRS _anything_ privately after this, unless they're working him?


Or maybe MJF knew exactly who he was talking to and that his comments would be printed.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Scuba Steve said:


> Or maybe MJF knew exactly who he was talking to and that his comments would be printed.


Possible, hence my last sentence.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Seth Grimes said:


> No one put a gun to his head and forced him to sign the contract. If AEW values you so low that you're being paid peanuts or in a slave contract, then don't sign a contract. Go to NJPW or ROH


It's not a matter of the contract being bad then, it's a matter of the contract being bad now. For a strong, but unproven prospect his contract was very good, for one of the most popular heels working today it's very bad and the three years since he's signed he's gone from the former to the latter.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

I think a lot of you are being played here.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Still a work. MJF ain't going nowhere.

I am convinced that Sean Ross is part of the long con that MJF/AEW/Khan are playing on the fans.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

deadcool said:


> Still a work. MJF ain't going nowhere.
> 
> I am convinced that Sean Ross is part of the long con that MJF/AEW/Khan are playing on the fans.


What does the work do,
Only smart fans are in on it. They never mentioned it or let anyone know who wasn't actively looking for the story.

Poor job of a work if it only works diehard groups that have already decide to buy the ppv or not the night before.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531388000797704197


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Bryan and Dave make some good points here.
Indirectly shitting on SRS too. 🤣


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Genuinely the best thing that could happen him. I imagine no showing would have been a bad look for him going forward and affected how WWE view him so he did the right thing by doing the job.
> 
> He's going to make millions there and any of the delusional trash thinking he'll be the next EC3 can quote me on that.
> 
> Booker of the year books his best talent right into the arms of Vince. You couldn't make it up lol.


He wanted more money WITHOUT signing an extension... if Tony did that it would have been a BAD business move, as you don't give someone a raise without commitment from the other side. It is obvious he wants to be in WWE, on the biggest stage, so why not let him go there (they are the opposite of WWE in that they don't hold unhappy wrestlers hostage like Sasha and Naomi)? He is betting on himself here, so he'll either be a huge star and make millions of dollars, or he'll be humbled and realize he had a great thing going in AEW and may have to settle for less than his original contract if he gets released (being too confident can sometimes bite you in the butt, just recently in the playoffs Devin Booker and the Suns got humiliated after mocking Luka and Jimmy Butler just lost game 7 at home after guaranteeing the Heat would win). Remember that WWE scripts promos, while AEW doesn't, so his best trait, mic work, will NOT be the real MJF speaking... being great on the mic doesn't guarantee you the main event (EC3, Enzo, Mr. Kennedy, Carlito, MVP, etc.).


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Really hope TK teaches MJF a lesson. 
TK should man up, especially after the Cody crap, and grab his employees by the balls.
He has his own picked stars from the stars which he invested heavily in. MJF was supposed ro ve that franchise player. He talked about it a lot before wanting to always be AEW. Obviously it was bullshit. So, TK, MJF would be nothing with you giving the platforms and his wins, you put him as your #1 Pillar. He shows you he’s an ungrateful twat and you know damn well the competition doesn’t and didn’t see much in him.
TK should probably revisit the structure of most ex-WWE wrestlers and cut their salary by half; but MJF would be on that MLW payroll if it weren’t for Tony


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Gn1212 said:


> Bryan and Dave make some good points here.
> Indirectly shitting on SRS too. 🤣


They don't make good points

He'd canceled the other flight... assuming he is the one who booked it or that he wouldn't do this for leverage meaning he never meant to get on but wanted to have power against khan 

Then they claim that him showing up last minute has to be a work... why? Why couldn't khan come out and shoot on mjf if he didn't show up? Like yes those are possible but in no where are they for sure have to be a work...

Like we never seen what khan does when he has to cancel a match. Will he turn it off, will he hope to last second?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is what Mike Johnson says:

_MJF arrived at the building while the Buy In was on the air and was sequestered into a room. We are told this happened so quickly and quietly that most of the locker room had no idea whether he was there or not and even when his music hit, MJF was not in the gorilla position. That led to some who knew he was there worried for a second that he had walked but then MJF showed up and went to the ring. He left the building immediately after being stretchered out of the arena and did not remain for the rest of the show. He was seen exiting the venue with AEW Producer Pat Buck. 

MJF is still in Vegas as of this writing, as is AEW management, so any assumptions or story that he flew home after the PPV or today would be incorrect. There were some talents upset with him over the situation. The belief among those we've spoken to today is that while there was some sort of agreement made to get through Double or Nothing, nothing has been resolved between the two sides but they are more likely to sit down and try and work something now than they were a few days ago. So, there is at least a chance the ice is thawing._


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Possible, hence my last sentence.


SRS didn't get worked. He sought out MJF for a comment and MJF was willing to provide one. 

If MJF wasn't he would have said nothing like TK giving out the "no comment" answer or chosen to respond off the record in which case SRS wouldn't report what MJF said off the record at the risk of losing the friendship and all trust. Reporting someone's off the record comments would also make it a whole lot tougher to do ones job as the industry as a whole would now struggle to trust you. 

SRS was likely the only one MJF was willing to provide a comment to.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

kentl said:


> They don't make good points
> 
> He'd canceled the other flight... assuming he is the one who booked it or that he wouldn't do this for leverage meaning he never meant to get on but wanted to have power against khan
> 
> ...


The rationale is, TK putting them first and not budging while the guy wasn't even in and arrived while the Buy In was on is suspicious.
TK trusted MJF coming in to do his match even though he wasn't there less than an hour before the actual PPV started.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Gn1212 said:


> The rationale is, TK putting them first and not budging while the guy wasn't even in and arrived while the Buy In was on is suspicious.
> TK trusted MJF coming in to do his match even though he wasn't there less than an hour before the actual PPV started.


They were already first from the get go. Before this even happened. 
He didn't arrive at the buy in. He literally showed up at the start in time to walk out.
We don't know he trusted him. You're assuming that TK wouldn't come out and pull a Vince and say mjf took his ball and went home.

I'm not saying he would do that just that I, you or Dave can say cause it's NEVER happened before we can assume based on what we think of Tony but end of day no one can say what he would do. Assuming he would call it off, or he'd mention it before the match happen is just as flawed as assuming he'd burry him of he didn't 

We don't know, we can say either way


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

the_flock said:


> That's not true in the slightest. Football players always have their agents renegotiating new deals and if the club's refuse, they hand their notice in and ask to leave.


In football other clubs pay to release someone via a transfer fee.

are wwe going to pay a transfer fee for MJF? No, so he should stfu and wait until 2024.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

kentl said:


> They were already first from the get go. Before this even happened.
> He didn't arrive at the buy in. He literally showed up at the start in time to walk out.
> We don't know he trusted him. You're assuming that TK wouldn't come out and pull a Vince and say mjf took his ball and went home.
> 
> ...


That would be a terrible way to start off the PPV without it being actually a work.
You're risking people tuning out and asking for a refund as soon as the show started for false advertising.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Gn1212 said:


> That would be a terrible way to start off the PPV without it being actually a work.
> You're risking people tuning out and asking for a refund as soon as the show started for false advertising.


And it's not terrible false advertising to have a meet and greet you know the guy isn't showing up to?
Unless it's all a shoot one of these They purpose let people sit around the entire thing knowing he wasn't gonna show


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Scuba Steve said:


> SRS didn't get worked. He sought out MJF for a comment and MJF was willing to provide one.
> 
> If MJF wasn't he would have said nothing like TK giving out the "no comment" answer or chosen to respond off the record in which case SRS wouldn't report what MJF said off the record at the risk of losing the friendship and all trust. Reporting someone's off the record comments would also make it a whole lot tougher to do ones job as the industry as a whole would now struggle to trust you.
> 
> SRS was likely the only one MJF was willing to provide a comment to.


OK then, if it was on the record then my bad.

The way that the OP was framed made it sound like they spoke in private and MJF told him that. Usually when something is said on the record, it's recorded for people to see/hear.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> It's important to remind people that AEW is willing to offer MJF a top guy contract but he isn't willing to sit down and discuss a new contract according to SRS. SRS was also told that MJF knows it's only fair that a new contract comes with an extension, that wasn't a problem.
> 
> This is deeper than it looks and trying to put 2+2 together from the outset doesn't do it justice. Apparently his friends have no idea what's going on. MJF is probably the only one that knows what's going on.


I can speculate that Khan could offer him $5M per year and he’d turn it down. He’s dead set on going to WWE, and I imagine that his deal has already been negotiated and verbally agreed upon through an intermediary. It’s now just about making enough of a fuss to make AEW release him.

As for keeping doors open, MJF (or whatever they call him) will either end up in Hollywood or wrestle the next 15 years in WWE. That is where he wanted to be from the start.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

SRS reveals that he knows absolutely nothing. Now he's trying to cover his as by saying it was real and now it's going to turn into a work.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Danielallen1410 said:


> In football other clubs pay to release someone via a transfer fee.
> 
> are wwe going to pay a transfer fee for MJF? No, so he should stfu and wait until 2024.


That's very true, just like wrestling though there have been instances where players/wrestlers have bought out their contracts.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

If his contract was up Jan 1st 2023 instead of 2024 we wouldn’t be here. MJF just enjoys the last few months in AEW and goes.

I think it’s more the fact that waiting two years feels like an eternity, and he’s trying to just find a way out early.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

thorn123 said:


> Mate, I have excelled above and beyond in my job since I signed my contract. My KPIs are way up and I am making my boss rich. Do I go to her mid contract and ask for a raise? No. I do the professional thing and see out my contract. Then get a better contract next time.
> 
> It happens in sports and professions every day.
> 
> ...


In the NFL they can and often do restructure existing contracts. It's not permitted in the CBA of most sports. In the real world there is often no rule that states that you can't simply restructure an existing agreement. However, most companies that have people on fixed term contracts don't want to do it because they tend to prefer having people under as affordable a deal as possible. Especially if they deliver above their pay rate.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Geert Wilders said:


> He’s not jobbed to them lol. In fact he beat Darby.



him being in the ring breathing the same air as Darby standing where Darby once stood is punishment enough


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

stew mack said:


> him being in the ring breathing the same air as Darby standing where Darby once stood is punishment enough


Punishment for Darby, sure.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Danielallen1410 said:


> What a complete dick MJF is.
> 
> I don’t know what it’s like in America, but here in the uk you have a contract and you renegotiate towards the end of it.
> 
> ...


It's very normal to renegotiate your contract before the end of it if your value to the business has increased from the time you signed it. It happens all the time. I've done it before. Now your boss doesn't have to renegotiate, but most will if they want to keep you happy and you're worth the increase.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Seafort said:


> I can speculate that Khan could offer him $5M per year and he’d turn it down. He’s dead set on going to WWE, and I imagine that his deal has already been negotiated and verbally agreed upon through an intermediary. It’s now just about making enough of a fuss to make AEW release him.
> 
> As for keeping doors open, MJF (or whatever they call him) will either end up in Hollywood or wrestle the next 15 years in WWE. That is where he wanted to be from the start.


I don't know much about wrestling contracts, but isn't that illegal to negotiate a contract while he is still with AEW? For example in the NFL you have to be released, traded, or a free agent to do that.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

BMark66 said:


> I don't know much about wrestling contracts, but isn't that illegal to negotiate a contract while he is still with AEW? For example in the NFL you have to be released, traded, or a free agent to do that.


It wouldn't illegal, but there might be something in his contract that says he can't do it. Not that it would stop anyone if that's the case.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

BMark66 said:


> I don't know much about wrestling contracts, but isn't that illegal to negotiate a contract while he is still with AEW? For example in the NFL you have to be released, traded, or a free agent to do that.


You can’t do it. But it’s alleged to have happened in the past with WCW. It was also alleged with the Miami Dolphins recently.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

Showed up last minute but still had time to do his fake tan ….🤣🤣🤣


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

I’ve seen the football transfer example used, and the NFL trade. But I think that only works in football as they are under the FIFA and NFL umbrella.

Otherwise, WWE and AEW could do a “trade of the walk outers” by trading Sasha for MJF. But it won’t work because there’s no NWA authority or something to govern them.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Can we not get of the bucks or omega and keep mjf? They would all flounder in the wwe. Mjf has a much better future than they do has been involved in all the best angles in last year.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Geert Wilders said:


> Punishment for Darby, sure.



never thought id hate a post made by Geert Wilders but yet here we are in 2022


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> Probably some subconscious anti-Semitism at play as well. Utterly shameless.


is this part of the post supposed to be ironic or is your avatar ironic?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not advocating for firing anyone but if TK cut The Big Show, who offers nothing to the product, I bet he'd have enough money to make MJF happy and balance the books.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I'm not advocating for firing anyone but if TK cut The Big Show, who offers nothing to the product, I bet he'd have enough money to make MJF happy and balance the books.


toss in mark henry too. they're just soaking up 6 figures on youtube.

there has to be an extra $500k minimum a year between them both.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Waiting for Randy Lahey and friends to come in and proclaim it to be a work. This is the shootiest shoot that ever shot.


This comment didn't age well at all.


----------



## Snideone (7 mo ago)

Sean Ross Sapp got worked.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

SRS looked really bad after that promo. All of the reporting and so called journalism he put into it over the weekend and he got used by AEW for their work storyline.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PG Punk said:


> This comment didn't age well at all.


It was a shoot that turned into a work in my opinion.


----------

